# mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..



## Inken (15. Juli 2008)

Das:  , oder das:  , welches ist nun besser?

Das zweite ist korrigiert... sollte ich wohl besser öfter machen  .


----------



## Conny (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

Hallo Inken,

Du hast Dir die Antwort ja schon selber gegeben  Das 2. sieht besser aus!
Ein kleiner Ratschlag noch. Sichere Dein Orginal und probiere einfach aus! 
Deine Bilder müssen Dir gefallen!  mir gefallen sie!


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

Hallo Conny!

Wie schön, dass dir meine Bilder gefallen! 

Irgendwie bin ich vor der Korrektur immer zurückgeschreckt, weil ich das Gefühl nicht loswurde, das Bild zu "verfälschen" :crazy . Plöd, nicht? Und ich wollte es dem Betrachter doch so zeigen, wie es wirklich ist.. 

Aber mit ein wenig Spielerei (bei mir mit Adobe-Photoshop) sieht es einfach klarer aus...

Und danke für den Tipp! Ich habe mir einen extra Ordner angelegt, in dem die verkleinerten Bilder landen, die ich dann hochlade. Und an diesen "kleinen" Bildern wird dann herumexperimentiert! 

LG
Inken


 ...hab´s nochmal gemacht..

   

Preisfrage: welches ist das Original?


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

antwort: der kleine blaue punkt zwischen den bildern. gruss aus dem kli-kla-klawitterland.


----------



## Joachim (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

Ich hab euch mal ins "richtige" Forum verschoben...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bin ich vor der Korrektur immer zurückgeschreckt, weil ich das Gefühl nicht loswurde, das Bild zu "verfälschen" :crazy . Plöd, nicht? Und ich wollte es dem Betrachter doch so zeigen, wie es wirklich ist..



Hi Inken,

wenn Du die Fotos gleich in der Kamera nicht im "RAW-Format" speicherst, sind sie durch die Kamera eh schon etwas verfälscht. Somit ist eine Korrektur hin zu den Farbtönen, die Dir zusagen, durchaus angebracht. Wenn Du nach der Tonwertkorrektur noch etwas mit Helligkeit, Kontrast und dem Farbspekrum arbeitest (als Test z.B.) kannst Du mit wenig Aufwand die seichten Unterwasserfarben noch weiter "aufbessern" - wenn Du magst.


----------



## Koipaar (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

Hallo Inken,

schöne Bilder und die Bildbearbeitung ist zwar noch nicht optimal, aber du kannst wirklich zufrieden sein. Ich (wir) bin (sind) noch ziemlich neu hier und komme(n) aus der Nähe von Mainz. Bisher habe ich mir nur Tipps geholt und fast täglich im Forum gelesen. Selbst konnte ich leider noch nichts beisteuern da wir zwar einen kleinen Teich haben, dieser aber erst ab Herbst auf eine akzeptable Größe erweitert wird. Beim Thema Bildbearbeitung kann ich mich aber wenigstens ein klein wenig für die Tipps die ich mir geholt habe revangieren. Was Claudia und Ludwig geschrieben haben, kann ich nur unterstützen, das RAW-Format ist immer besser als JPEG oder TIFF. Allerdings ist das mit der Farbechtheit so eine Sache. Der Monitor spielt eine große Rolle. Falls er nicht kalibriert ist, kann die Kamera noch so gute und farbechte Bilder machen wie sie will, du wirst sie trotzdem leicht verfälscht am Monitor sehen. Eine Tonwertkorrektur ist aber fast immer notwendig. Photoshop ist ideal geeignet (ich arbeite beruflich mit Photoshop CS2). Da ich keine Ahnung habe wie gut du dich damit auskennst, ein paar Tipps. Nur wenn es im Motiv tatsächlich weiße (Spitzlichter) oder schwarze Bereiche gibt, den Weiß- und Tiefenpunkt entsprechend setzen. Ebenso wichtig ist die Graubalance. Einen starken Farbstich erkennt man eigentlich sehr leicht, den kann man relativ einfach über die selektive Farbkorrektur entfernen. Korrigiere aber immer auf der Grauachse. Ich will dir jetzt nicht mehr schreiben als du vielleicht wissen willst, aber wenn du noch weitere Tipps möchtest, einfach schreiben (gilt nicht nur für dich), ich helfe gerne wenn ich kann.

Liebe Grüße aus dem leider verregneten Budenheim
Christoph und Antje
:cu


----------



## StefanS (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

Nun muss man sagen, dass bei den gezeigten Bildern noch längst nicht alle Möglichkeiten der Farb- und Bildkorrektur ausgeschöpft sind. Manchmal wirkt es natürlicher, speziell bei Photoshop mit Tiefen/Lichter die Kontrastspitzen in den hellen und den dunlen Bereichen herauszunehmen und dann das Bild insgesamt durch Helligkeit/Kontast neu einzustellen. Manchmal... der Möglichkeiten gibt es sehr viele, ohne gleich an den Farbreglern zu drehen (schaut mal, was passiert, wenn man einzelne Farben _*extrem*_ verstellt, dann wird das Prinzip schnell klar).

Übrigens bietet nicht nur das ausserordentlich teure Photoshop diese Möglichkeiten, sondern z.B. auch Fixfoto, das vergleichsweise lächerlich billig (35 EUR in der Grundversion) ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Ich versehe das jetzt nicht als Werbung in einem werbefreien Forum, sondern versuche, der Masse der User zu helfen, damit sie nicht glauben, man könne das nur mit einer mehrere hundert EUR teuren Software bewerkstelligen; googlen muss dann schon jeder selbst.


----------



## Joachim (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mit und ohne Tonwertkorrektur..*

@Stefan
Da brauchste dir keine Sorgen zu machen - so was läuft bei uns unter Tips/Tricks und nich unter Werbung 

Kurz, sowas ist durchaus gern gesehen - zumal, wenns von nem "alten Hasen" kommt...


----------

